# Dandi



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dandi is due in 10 days.  We've been anxious to get Dandi kids for a loooong time, and I'm glad the wait will be over soon! These pictures were from 2 weeks ago. I'll get some new ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She reminds me a bit of our kitty! She is due almost around the same time! =) June 11....but sure looks like she could go early. I will have to post updated photos of her on the thread I started for her. She is getting big.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  

This is the daddy. I wonder what color we'll get. :lol:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Watch you have an all brown one now instead of a traditional. ;-)


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I bet you'll have black ones!! LOL:stars:


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Now I am going to be watching for pictures of the kids, just in case....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd be all for that. :lol:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

If you get color from that breeding I will be shocked! Haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Really?? :lol:


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe she snuck to my farm and stole the color off the babies out of my black boer doe?? Haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm reeeally hoping that she'll have a silver headed kid. Almost all of Dandi's full siblings have silver heads. I love that color!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

What is considered a silver headed?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't find a picture of Dandi's sisters. :chin: I've shown them a bunch of times and I know I have pictures somewhere. If I find one I'll post it.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

If you find pics, please post! I am also curious about this silver color.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

These pictures kind of show the silver heads on these two. It's better in person.  Photos from DeLeon Boers.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

So just a lighter red color???


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Those pictures don't do what I consider silver justice. :lol: Their heads look lighter in person. It looks like the silver on Carlee's avatar goat.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You mean this color?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great , now i have another color i have to add to my wish list of my dream 
Boer herd :roll:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, it is a pretty color. Ive seen it on both red and black boers.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

CountyLineAcres said:


> You mean this color?
> 
> View attachment 95477


YES!! Thank you! It looks just like that but only on the head.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope you get that color! It is very unique.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's cool! 

I need to get new pictures of Dandi. Looks like she might have 3 after all.  I'd love to get two for a change. We've gotten 19 kids from 6 does this year! 2 were stillborn, but still... I just want twins this time. ray:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

checking in to see how Dandi is doing. Can't wait to see new pictures. Hope all had a good weekend.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally... here's Dandi this morning.  Just a few more days! She weighed in at 250lbs this morning... so a 60lb gain since breeding. All my other 55-60lb gainers had triplets.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, she is a wide girl. She could definitely be hiding 3 in there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lovely girl.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We are extremely jealous over here...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been keeping a close eye on her.  Today is day 145 or 146. Can't wait to see what she's got in there!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Stopped in to see if anything happened yet. Will be watching.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow she sure is a big girl


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful Dandi  Cant wait to see what she blesses you with !


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow now you are making me wonder if our Kitty who is due around June 6th has triplets. I just started a thread for her and I think she looks about as big as Dandi....

Can't wait to see what Dandi has!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dandi had triplet bucks just now. She gave me NO warning! One was dead when I came upon the scene but the other two are doing well.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm sorry for the one. But are the other two alright?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh wow! Hoping everything is going well otherwise!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh so sorry to hear about the loss! =( So glad the other two are doing well! Can't wait to see pics! Wow that is amazing she had them so quickly....without warning!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The other two are doing great, and my gosh they are gorgeous.  Both traditional of course, but wow.... I'm impressed!!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry you lost one! I'm glad the others are doing well though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are the boys.  Handsome fellas. They are both close to 9lbs. 

Any name suggestions? I need something powerful sounding. I like "Tales of Valor" but that's about all I've got. Their sire is Capriole's Telly out of Valor and Telling Tails. Dam is Doodle Dandi by Deeno and CSB Gauge's G-Force.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , sorry about the losing one  So sad :tears:
Glad the other two are doing well ! 
Not surprised they're gorgeous though , lol…:wink:
Well done Dandi :hugs: How is she doing ?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Good job Dandi! They look very nice. Had she had all three by the time you saw?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love thinking up names 

Valor By Force


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are handsome little guys, love the one in the second pic


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura! Dandi is doing very well. She's a very protective mom. Ben is pretty upset as he was all excited to see her kids and when he went to touch one Dandi bit him.  She didn't hurt him but he's sad. I'm sure she'll let him touch them once she calms down a little. 

Dandi had just had the one DWF boy when I found them. I had to pull number 2 REALLY hard and it took forever to get him out. I thought he was dead as he wasn't moving the whole time. My gosh he has a huge head and huge bones. Poor Dandi.  The 3rd boy came really easily.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww poor Ben  So hard to explain why too , thats the worst 
I hope she comes around soon , for Ben's sake….poor guy. She doesn't know what she's missing by not letting Ben love on her babies !
I know my Olive was a little nervous with me handling her babies the first few hours. She actually came towards me i wouldn't say aggressively but it wasnt her usual "hi mom , pet me" look either when i picked up one of her babies and he yelled. Totally understandable but i was a little surprised at her , lol…

I know all too well about having to pull babies that way too , never fun , had to do that last year. Glad Dandi is doing well


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know.  Ben came out to the barn just now and she did let him pet one this time. She was eating but didn't seem worried about him. 

I can't wait to get better pictures of these two.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh they are precious!! Congrats Victoria and great job Dandi!! Very cute boys! Love the photo where he's standing like he's being shown! Looks like he's sayin 'look at me I'm a buck'! Very cute!! Glad all is going well! When you have to go in like that to pull them do you have to give mamma anything like antibiotic?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I know.  Ben came out to the barn just now and she did let him pet one this time. She was eating but didn't seem worried about him.
> 
> I can't wait to get better pictures of these two.


Oh thats great ! I bet that made him so happy 
Broke my heart to read he got bit , I'm sure it was just bad timing is all.
Dandi let him near them and pet them soon after , so i bet she was just caught aft guard and her hormones took over.

How is the little family today ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tami! Yes, Penicillin is what we give to does after having to assist them. 

The new family is doing great this morning. I'm so impressed every time I see those guys. They are massive! Dandi did so good and she seems proud of her boys. LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice kids they look great and can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

What is dosage on the penicillin for mamas? Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice boys! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable congrats. 

But so sorry for the loss.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> What is dosage on the penicillin for mamas? Thanks for letting me know!!


I think the bottle might give the dosage on it. I don't remember off the top of my head...

Thanks Julie and Pam.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

real cuties. glad the two are doing fine and also dandi. Sorry for your loss of one. My last birthing this spring she had them with no signs of labor while I went in to cook supper. I lost one of those ones was still in sack when I came out.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm hoping to see little Ben showing one of those buck kids at Big Top.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow handsome boys they are! And I agree with Tim on Ben showing one of these guys.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We're not gonna be at Big Top this year.  

Thanks Nancy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

15 hours old!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice looking boys


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok will check that. If not will ask around for that info. Thanks Victoria. Congrats on the cute boys.


----------

